# Batteries in fridge



## DrewDrew (Oct 9, 2008)

I've seen people put their batteries in the refrigerator before.....is that supposed to make them last longer or something?


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

No, not with modern batteries. The idea behind cooling something is that chemical reactions slow, and thus the self-discharge problem is minimized. The old lead-acid cells benefitted from this, alkaline and lithium do not.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

ldmaster said:


> No, not with modern batteries. The idea behind cooling something is that chemical reactions slow, and thus the self-discharge problem is minimized. The old lead-acid cells benefitted from this, alkaline and lithium do not.


I agree. 
I tried the batteries in the freezer, but I couldn't tell any difference.

I've gone over to Nickel-Metal Hydride rechargeable batteries, and I'm just tickled pink with the results.

They don't run down in a month sitting waiting to be used like the Nickel Cadmium rechargeable batteries used to.

Solved all my battery storage problems! I just keep a few extra charged ones laying around, and when the old ones come out, I put the fresh ones in the device, and throw the discharged ones in the charger!
Works great!


----------

